# Would you run 40 mm of spacers on R3SL?



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

I know 40 mm of spacers is not ideal, but by doing so, a 58 cm R3SL is near my perfect geometry. The fork adorning the spacers would be the new 3T. Would you hesitate to run this amount of spacers? 

I'm don't need a lecture on fit, as I own numerous custom frames. Thanks!!


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

YetiBoy said:


> I know 40 mm of spacers is not ideal, but by doing so, a 58 cm R3SL is near my perfect geometry. The fork adorning the spacers would be the new 3T. Would you hesitate to run this amount of spacers?
> 
> I'm don't need a lecture on fit, as I own numerous custom frames. Thanks!!


Why not just get a RS?


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

B/c I've found a good deal on a used sl.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

YetiBoy said:


> B/c I've found a good deal on a used sl.


:thumbsup:


----------



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

*No?*

Most forks spec about 30mm for height, with carbon to ensure you don,t snap them. Your glue in alu. sleeve *should be below the top bearing race! Very important!* Get a stem that goes up not down. Think safety with carbon. You don't want the spacer police getting you.  

Most of the Forks i have seen that broke in the headset stem area. Is the result of to many spacer or too much torque.

Just a home mechanic. :mad2:


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

You might want to check the Forum at cervelo.com where there is a very long thread of pictures of Cervelos. I recall that in the midst of the pictures, someone showed a Cervelo with a lot of spacers. Subsequently, Gerard Vrooman himself posted that the bicycle was unsafe. The maximum number of spacers was identified but I do not recall the amount with certainty. Perhaps you can search for it.


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

yetiboy, below is a link to the 3T Funda instructions that indicate 40mm in addition the 15mm volcano cap is OK.

http://www.thenew3t.com/files/Funda manual dig Rev00.pdf


----------



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

THANKS em3!


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

YetiBoy said:


> THANKS em3!


yetiboy, as an alternative to running so many spacers (or if you feel you are running out of steertube for a proper fit) you may also consider getting a 90 degree (0 rise) stem. I was using an 110mm 84/-6 degree stem with 40mm of spacers (which is technically OK, but I thought the spacer stack looked a bit goofy), so I switched to a 110mm 90 degree stem. I was able to remove 10mm of spacers and the bars resulted in exactly the same spot, height-wise (with exception of about 3mm less reach). The 90 degree stem looks just as sleek as the 84 degree stem.

You can download the stem calculator spread sheet at:

http://www.hammerheadbikes.com/docs/stemcalculator.xls

Good luck, EM3

PS- the 90 degree stem I am using is the Easton EA90


----------

